# What size line to use for walleye.



## fargojohnson

Is 6lbs. to much? Or should I go bigger/lighter?


----------



## Bigdog

I use 10# Magna Thin or the 14# Fireline.


----------



## njsimonson

Berkley Firline 14 pound here.

Bigdog, long time no see. Hope all is well with you and the spring has been kind to you. Did you make it to Devils this year?


----------



## zogman

Ontario waters LOW. Very rocky. Berkley 6# XT. Mostly jigging


----------



## lvmylabs

Here is what I usually got with

Jigging Rods - 6 lbs
Lindy Rods - 8 lbs
Cranking Rods - 12-20 lbs
Trolling Rods - 20 lbs mono, and leadcore

That is usually what we fish walleyes with

Tight lines

Jim


----------



## verg

Depends on type of fishing you do. I fish these lakes in northeast SD and never use more than 6 lb test. I jig and lindy most of time. Cast plugs often too. I don't troll plugs a whole lot but when i do i use heavier line or fire line etc. Lighter the line in mono. the more sensitivity.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I use 8 or 10 # mono. I mostly jig and lindy on rocky bottoms. Works great.


----------



## dosch

Fireline 14lb test 6lb diameter....Devils Lake style.


----------



## holmsvc

I like 10# test 2# diameter Power Pro.


----------



## Bigdog

We made it out in Mid-April and did really well on 'eyes. Met some nice folks on Channel A and cleaned up quit a bit of trash along shore. Only fished a couple days but ate fish twice and took some home. Did some exploring for new spots too. You and your dad get out?


----------



## T Shot

verg said:


> Depends on type of fishing you do. I fish these lakes in northeast SD and never use more than 6 lb test. I jig and lindy most of time. Cast plugs often too. I don't troll plugs a whole lot but when i do i use heavier line or fire line etc. Lighter the line in mono. the more sensitivity.


I hear you on trying to troll plugs on all those newer lakes. Way too many snags for the most part. We still try it where we can. I love trolling with plugs for walleyes. I tend to use 6-8# line for livebait situations, and 10# line for trolling situations. I find myself using mono less and less. Still a little for livebait. Fireline is used on all trolling rods. Of course, you always need a little leadcore for special situations.


----------



## Horsager

holmsvc said:


> I like 10# test 2# diameter Power Pro.


Me too, and 6# Vanish when I go away from the superlines.


----------



## verg

my old man is about as good a walleye fisherman i know. He uses nothing but 4 lb test. He pairs that up with a Loomis and talk about sensitivity! I saw him reel up cuz something just didn't feel right-had a bandaid on hook. I have netted a few fish for him too that were well over eight.


----------



## buchwheat

Power Pro All The Way 10#


----------



## schultz345

14 lb fireline, black.


----------



## duckslayer

Trolling: Lead and 14lb Fireline
Slip bobbers: 10lb Flame Green Fireline w/ snap connected to 12" mono 
All other rods: 10lb smoke Fireline


----------



## Niles Short

i do a lot of cranking and I attach a 3-6ft mono leader (depending if flipping or boarding) onto fireline. You still feel the action yet with snags you dont have so much trouble braking line etc


----------



## ifishforfish

4# vanish leader attached to 14# Fireline.
or just 14# Fireline Crystal.
same sensitivity, but transculent!

i love the stuff.


----------



## drakeslayer10

i got a 60# pro-line it works so good...i use it for catfish and eyes and everything and sometimes 2 pull in the out of reach ducks


----------



## deacon

Wow, I cannot believe all the heavy line used.

Normally use 6lb for all walleye fishing. Trilene XL

Fireline 4lb, feels tough as 8lb

Do use 4lb in the spring sometimes when the fish are up shallow.


----------



## Turner

just put on the 8# 1#dia power pro last night. heading to Vanhook tonight for 4 days of fishing, will let you know how I liked it.


----------



## huntingdude16

6# fireline. It's just a matter if you have your drag set right. I was pullin' a lindy for walleye in canada, and hooked a 12lb pike. I got him in because my drag was loose enough I could tire him out. Though, he was in warm water, so he wasnt the fighter he would be in cold water. But still....


----------

